
There is no “unintended acceleration” in Tesla vehicles - hongzi
https://www.tesla.com/blog/no-unintended-acceleration-tesla-vehicles
======
BoiledCabbage
I have no info about this, it is interesting that there are no consequences
for short-sellers to completely make up anything they want about a company.

